# Mac/Windows 2003 Authentication Issue



## VampyreUK (Sep 28, 2004)

A friend of mine has a problem using a Mac with Windows 2003 as an authenticating server.

The network consists of 3 Macs and a number of Windows 2003 servers ... the Mac's are 1 OS-X, 1 dual boot OS-X/OS-9 and one OS-9. Neither client PC's nor OS-X systems have issues authentication issues but the OS9 only system behaves as follows:
* On first logon it pops up a dialog box asking for authentication.
* If the user puts his Windows account details in box appears to accept it but the dialog then re-appears asking for the same info. 
* If the user deliberately puts an incorrect details into the dialog authentication fails. 

To my mind this proves that information is being transferred to (and that authentication is occurring on ) the domain controller.

If the users uses the "kill process key" the dialog box disappears (usually), the OS continues to load normally and access to Windows based resources are OK. The dual boot OS-9/OS-X system has no such issues (even under OS-9). 

Neither I or my friend have any significant Mac experience but he was wondering if the "faulty" OS-9 box is possibly trying to logon to a different server with the same IP address as the old file server and if anyone knows if there is a configuration applet in OS-9 that would allow him to turn this initial authentication off?

Apologies for the long explanation but hopefully that is sufficient information.


----------



## VampyreUK (Sep 28, 2004)

*Solution!*

My friend got it sorted ... apparently there is a folder called Servers under the System folder (hard drive) which contained entries in for the old server. He removed those, but the fault was still there however when he removed all the entries from that folder the problem was resolved.


----------

